# Can a MOD update me please?



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Can one of you wonderful ladies update me on 'the' List please?

Our son came home on the 14th June.

Thanks
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Old Timer said:


> Hi
> 
> Can one of you wonderful ladies update me on 'the' List please?
> 
> ...


Done

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh me too please..9 month old baby bro came home 17/06/08


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

keemjay said:


> ooh me too please..9 month old baby bro came home 17/06/08


Done

x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hello

can i also please be updated to home study stage too please?  

thanks  

camly  x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Camly said:


> hello
> 
> can i also please be updated to hone study stage too please?
> 
> ...


Done

Please can people post here if you need updates doing and include the update details

Thanks
x


----------



## Keeley (Nov 17, 2006)

Can i be included

Information evening 22/7/2008


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Keeley it's done  

pam xx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Me too mj,

Legally adopted 17th june 2008

Thanks 

Dawn


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks mj x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Me as well...

We are waiting to hear if we have been approved...  

Thanks guys, Boomy xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

dawny36 said:


> Me too mj,
> 
> Legally adopted 17th june 2008
> 
> ...


Done
x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

MJ - can you add me to the list please? Going to panel 1st July (net Tuesday!!!    - there needs to be a smiley for nervous too   !!!!)

thank you honey
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Me too!!

Cookie, 17 month little girl moved in on 24/6/08.

Ta
Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Boggy said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Cookie, 17 month little girl moved in on 24/6/08.
> 
> ...


Done hun
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Tibbelt said:


> MJ - can you add me to the list please? Going to panel 1st July (net Tuesday!!!   - there needs to be a smiley for nervous too  !!!!)
> 
> thank you honey
> Sarah
> xxx


Done- Good luck for Tue

xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, can I be updated too.  We have been delayed getting to matching panel.  Should be on 15th of July now.


----------

